# Lekarze > Forum dermatologiczne >  Zel Mirvaso

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Bylam u dermatologa ktory rozpoznal u mnie tradzik rozowaty. Dostalam razex i na probe wlasnie zel mirvaso na rumien. Troche boje sie go uzywac po przeczytaniu paru komentarzy w internecie. Czy ktos z was go uzywa i moze napisac czy wam pomaga czy nie? Pozdrawiam

----------


## lakierek

Czemu się go boisz? Ten żel jest genialny. W kilka minut masz skórę normalnego koloru! Co jest nie tak?

----------


## papka

Ja jutro chyba się wybiorę do lekarza żeby sobie o tym cudzie porozmawiać bo ostatnio jak byłam nic mi nie powiedział a jest zawsze na bieżąco. Może jak się dowiem to napiszę więcej.

----------


## nina88

odstapie żel mirvaso raz użyta ilość ziarenka. truskawkowa88@o2.pl

----------


## ginna22

Przecież Mirvaso jest rewelacyjny! Działa tak szybko no i zawsze skutecznie. Nie wiem jakie komentarze czytałaś bo rozumiem że jakieś negatywne? Ja nie zauważyłam żadnych skutków ubocznych a smaruję sobie buzię już od dawna.

----------


## heross2

Cóż, po nałożeniu jest fajnie, gorzej po 7-10 godzinach. Skóra nienaturalnie czerwona (nawet przy moim KPRF tak nie miałem).

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć, mam do sprzedania żel mirvaso - użyty 6 razy (6 x wielkość ziarnka grochu) - cena: 80 zł (kupiłam za 190 zł). Chętnie prześlę zdjęcia przedstawiające tubę leku. Data ważności do kwiecień 2016 roku. Więcej informacji prześlę na maila. Mój mail: missspring@op.pl

----------


## hikka22

Używam Mirvaso od kilku tygodni i z czymś takim się nie spotkałam jak opisujesz, może jesteś na coś uczulona.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej  :Smile:  mam do sprzedania żel Mirvaso, kupiłam za 239 zł (apteka w Warszawie), sprzedam za 150 zł. Mi pomógł ale uzbierałam kasę na lasery i na razie odstawiam Mirvaso :Smile:  wykorzystałam go jedyne 4 razy (a używa się w malej ilości). Jest to moja druga tubka, pierwszą zużyłam  :Smile:  jeśli jest ktoś zainteresowany, proszę o kontakt na maila mirvaso@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli komuś nie pomógł mirvaso chętnie odkupie jainny@vp.pl

----------


## weronika_sz

Witam. Odsprzedam nowy, ani razu nie użyty żel Mirvaso za 160zł.  weronikaszczep@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

HEJ :d MAM DO ODSPRZEDANIA ŻEL MIRVASO UŻYTY RAZ ( WIELKOŚĆ ZIARNKA GROCHU) KUPILAM GO ZA 252 ZL (APTEKA SUPERPHARM GDAŃSK) NIESTETY NIEMOGE GO UŻYWAĆ BO JESTEM NA NIEGO UCZULONA, ODSPRZEDAM ZA 150 ZŁ email: Magdalena.tomasik93@wp.pl

----------


## laskins77

Mirvaso to bardzo dobra opcja dla wszystkich ludzi cierpiących na problemy typu rumień, czerwienienie się twarzy związane ze skórą naczynkową.

----------


## Michanika

ja niestety stosowałam Mirvaso w rumieniu i efektem jest ciężki rzut trądziku różowatego

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam do odstąpienia żel MIRVASO używany przez tydzień. Powiedzmy że jest do powyżej 3/4 tubki. Za kwotę 100 zł plus koszt przesyłki. Jeżeli ktoś chętny zapraszam piotrowskakarola@wp.pl

----------


## aga1980

Chętnie odsprzedam żel MIRVASO, użyty dwa razy( niestety mi nie odpowiada, mam po nim uczulenie). Cena 150 zł.

----------


## aga1980

Witam. Chętnie odsprzedam żel MIRVASO, użyty dwa razy( niestety mi nie odpowiada, mam po nim uczulenie). Data ważności - kwiecień 2016, cena 150 zł do uzgodnienia. Info klimek.agnieszka80@wp.pl

----------


## weronikaszczep

Sprzedam NOWY żel Mirvaso, 160zł!!! weronikaszczep@o2.pl Zapraszam  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Niestety za taką cenę jestem bardzo rozczarowany tym żelem. Zapewne nie u wszystkich taki efekt wystąpi ale jak jest u mnie: żel działa i to rewelacyjnie już po nałożeniu nie widać zaczerwienionej skóry. Niestety po paru godzinach skóra jest bardzo zaczerwieniona, piecze a na dodatek występuje uczucie gorąca. Efekt jest jeszcze gorszy niż przed stosowaniem tego żelu. Czytałem w ulotce skutki uboczne i niestety u mnie one występują. Szkoda tylko, że żel nie jest sprzedawany jeszcze w mniejszych tubkach celem wypróbowania jak zareaguje skóra bo wyszło na to, że 186 zł (tyle wydałem) poszło "w błoto". Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dzien dobry!

również mam do sprzedania żel Mirvaso użyty kilka razy; kupiony za ok 200 pln, sprzedam za 50 pln. Kontakt: domimakarewicz@gmail.com. 
Pozdrawiam, Domi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, chętnie odkupie krem Mirvaso od osoby, której krem nie odpowiada  :Wink: 
Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, 
odkupie krem mirvaso zainteresowanych prosze o kontakt na  monika_lipinska@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Jestem zainteresowany kupnem mirvaso ,chętnych proszę o kontakt mavwek(małpa)gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wszystkie oryginalne leki na recepte możecie kupić bezpośrednio od lekiapteka@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam użyty 2 razy (2 ziarenka). Niestety mi nie pomógł. Cena: 100zł + koszta wysyłki dymson@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odsprzedam użyty 2 razy (2 ziarenka). Niestety mi nie pomógł. Cena: 100zł + koszta wysyłki dymson@gmail.com



Witam chętnie odkupię malgorzata.florczak.rzesna@op.pl

----------


## nieskos

Bardzo dobry lek, polecam Mirvaso wszystkim z problemem czerwienienia się skóry.

----------


## mlody510

Cześć, mam do sprzedania żel mirvaso - użyty 3 razy na policzki (6 x wielkość ziarnka grochu) - cena: 100 zł (kupiłem za 180 zł),posiadam paragon. Chętnie prześlę zdjęcia przedstawiające tubę leku. Data ważności do kwiecień 2016 roku. Więcej informacji prześlę na maila. Mój mail: mlody510@vp.pl   Gdańsk

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
odkupie krem mirvaso zainteresowanych proszę o kontakt na ilikeyou9003@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

2 tubki żelu odsprzedam po 100 zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odkupie  :Smile:  proszę o kontakt k.skaczewski@onet.pl lub 534827775

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kupie żel mirvaso, kontakt magdalenacak@vp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

chętnie odkupuje żel Mirvaso gonia29@onet.eu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mail jedrek0707@interia.pl tel. 661648517 kupie zel

----------


## pela7x

Moim zdaniem Mirvaso to lek cudo wydawało mi się że czegoś takiego nie będzie jeszcze długo a tu proszę na życzenie skóra może być normalna a nie buraczana jak od lat mam okazję ją oglądać. Dla mnie to na prawdę wybawienie!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Odsprzedam raz użyty żel. marcin115188@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chętnie odkupię żel, proszę o kontakt : : soula1@tlen.pl

----------


## Monika111111

Witam, chętnie odkupię żel mirvaso nianiamonika@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
Jestem doradcą jednego z nielicznych Banków, którzy mają w swojej ofercie kredyty dla zawodów wolnego zaufania na tzw. OŚWIADCZENIE, czyli nie w oparciu o dokumenty finansowe, a jedynie oświadczenie klienta. Koszt kredytu to 0,99% prowizji dla Banku i oprocentowanie 6,9%. Przez oświadczenie rozumiem całkowicie oświadczenie, bez żadnych dokumentów finansowych czy ZUS/US. Promocja dotyczy 
-lekarzy 
-weterynarzy 
-lekarzy stomatologów 
-właścicieli NZOZ.
Kwota jaką możemy udzielić to aż 400tysięcy na okres 10lat 
W razie zainteresowania zapraszam do kontaktu.

Pozdrawiam serdecznie

Justyna Sobczyk
kom. 786 100 042

----------


## heinki92

Moim zdaniem Mirvaso na prawdę daję radę polecam!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany Beti

Witam. Mam do odsprzedania żel mirvaso. Nowy jeszcze nie rozpoczęty z paragonem z apteki. Ostatnio uczulam się na większość rzeczy i niestety uczuliłam się na również mirvaso. Zelu jeszcze nie otworzyłam. Zapłaciłam za niego ponad 200 zł. Odsprzedam za 170 zł. Zainteresowanych proszę o kontakt na email betina710@poczta.onet.pl

----------


## Gosia96

Witam,
żel Mirvaso kupiłam w Niemczech w aptece, ale mój kardiolog nie pozwolił mi go używać.
Jest nowy, oryginalnie zaparkowany. Odsprzedać za 100 zł + przesyłka. Zainteresowane
osoby proszę o kontakt: gosia96@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Do sprzedania 1 tubka mirvaso użyta 2 razy cena 140 zł i druga tubka za 70 zł jest połowa .Dla zainteresowanyc prześle zdjecia.Kontakt :ilikeyou9003@gmail.com

----------


## klaudetta

Bardzo polecam, bo Mirvaso potrafi naprawdę zdziałać cuda. Działa jak błyskawica bo w około pół godziny no i bardzo długo utrzymują się skutki jego działania (do 12h).

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Odsprzedam nową nieużywaną tubę żelu MIrvaso za 130 zł. Zainteresowanych proszę o kontakt pod nr 733239687.

----------


## kamila2

Mirvaso lepiej kupić w aptece a nie w internecie, swoją drogą bardzo dobry lek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, mam do odsprzedania żel Mirvaso. Mi niestety nie służy. Kupiłam go za 190zł (w marcu tego roku)  sprzedam za 100zł (wysyłka gratis).  Używany był tylko 4-5 razy (w ilości wielkości ziarenka grochu). W razie potrzeby mogą przesłać zdjęcia. kontakt:  romii22@o2.pl

----------


## viktorina9

Używam mirvaso od jakiegoś czasu i uważam że totalna rewelacja bo w końcu nie mam problemów z cerą, skóra jest normlana :Big Grin:  yeee

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odkupie żel Mirvaso
513 794 914

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam  :Smile:  odkupie żel Mirvaso, najlepiej mniejsza tubke. Kontakt kasia_13231@wp.pl

----------


## karolinkaDunin

o bardzo fajny lek dla osób mających problem z zaczerwienieniem skóry twarzy, polecam bo bardzo mi pomógł i myslę że wiele osób szuka czegoś takiego tylko o tym nie wie. Polecam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Do sprzedania mam 2 żele Mirvaso.

1.Tubka prawie cała cena 140 zł + przesyłka
2.Tubka 70 zł + przesyłka

Żele są w oryginalnych opakowaniach z ulotkami.

Kontakt.ilikeyou9003@gmail.com

----------


## MRtinez

Witam
Jeśli chodzi o interpretacje wyników to jest problem, bo w polskim internecie nie ma narzędzia do sprawdzania wyników badań - do czasu Z tego co wiem na znanywynik.pl można wpisać swój wynik i do tego jest interpretacja lekarska i książkowa. To nie jest spam, bo mam pewność że, tam na pewno  uzyskasz pomoc. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem zaintereswoana odkupieniem zelu mirvaso. kontakt mailowo czerwonykapturek47@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kupie zel mirvasol projekty2@go2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej,

sprzedam nowiutki Mirvaso 10 g.,  gdyz kupilam nad wyrost a zmieniam leczenie i nie jest mi juz potrzebny . 

Info- email: hell_girl@interia.eu

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## bastbest

Proponuję jednak zakup w aptece, serio jeżeli to ma być skuteczne to tylko z receptą od lekarza w aptece.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię żel Mirvaso, najlepiej mniejsza tubka. Kontakt kasia_13231@wp.pl

----------


## susek92

Bardzo fajny lek i bardzo mi pomógł ale na prawdę warto iść do lekarza porozmawiać i kupić lek z recepty. Inaczej to ryzyko!

----------


## aga19

U mnie również Mirvaso wywołuje podrażnienie skóry, po 1 użyciu wszystko było super - idealna cera, ale już po 2 po kilku godzinach stałam się czerwona jak burak. Może niektórym pomaga, ale ja mam uczulenie, dlatego chętnie odsprzedam mój żel zakupiony za 180zł i użyty 3 razy za 100zł (do negocjacji). Kontakt: agata.reteruk@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zdecydowanie kupię jak ktoś nie używa.. zostało komuś dosyć sporo pisać ile zostało jaka cena ...

vectra-b@o2.pl

----------


## bensuo

Myślicie, że warto go kupić. Bo się głęboko zastanawiam nad kupnem i w końcu nie wiem już czy iść do lekarza czy szukać dalej może znajdę coś innego niż Mirvaso. Dajcie znać czy warto kupić ten lek???

----------


## owocek41

Witam,

Ja również odkupie ten żel jeśli ktoś ma do sprzedania 

pzdr

----------


## owocek41

Witam,

Ja również odkupie ten żel jeśli ktoś ma do sprzedania 

pzdr

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,

sprzedam nowy, niezaczynany  żel Mirvaso, (cena do ustalenia).
Kupiłam niestety w zapasie zanim skończyłam poprzedni. Jak się okazało jednak mi nie służy.
Zainteresowanych proszę o kontakt: mpalasz.90@tlen.pl

Pozdrawiam 
Gosia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Mam do sprzedania zel Mirvaso.Uzywalam go 5 razy,resztę postanowilam sprzedac poniewaz mam uczulenie
Tuba 30ml koszt 210zl Sprzedam na 100zl.
Zainteresowanych proszę o kontakt joanna.szlezak@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Lekarz przepisał mi mirvaso. Używam, bardzo mi pomogło, polecam!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię żel Mirvaso, małe opakowanie. Priv kasia_13231@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W takim wypadku najlepiej idź do dermatologa. Co do efektów leczenia przy zastosowaniu mirvaso, to jestem zadowolona. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Również polecam mirvaso, choć dopiero po konsultacji z lekarzem... Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzięki takim opiniom właśnie skonsultowałam się z lekarzem spróbowałam i nie żałuję. Mirvaso na prawdę bardzo dobrze się sprawdza! Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, odkupię żel Mirvaso, jeśli ktoś posiada nowy lub lekko zaczęty proszę o kontakt : 734 151 375

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Leczyłam się mirvaso i mam tylko dobre wspomnienia z kuracji. Również polecam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię żel Mirvaso tel. 697522045

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

NIE WARTO.

Moi drodzy, żel Mirvaso nie jest wart swojej ceny. Z tej prostej przyczyny, że na dobrą sprawę działa jak MAKIJAŻ. Jasne, efekt przez kilka godzin utrzymuje się całkiem nieźle, ale to nie zmienia faktu, że w walce o normalny wygląd twarzy nie o to chodzi, żeby cały dzień paradować z chemią na twarzy. Skóry Wam to nie podleczy, ani nie pomoże na dłuższą metę. Chyba, że godzicie się na takie wieczne maskowanie i ewentualne skutki uboczne. Pieniądze w błoto. Żałuję, że dałem się na niego namówić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Też jestem po kuracji przy użyciu mirvaso. Świetny lek, nic się lepiej w moim przypadku nie sprawdziło.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mirvaso pomaga mi już od pół roku i nawet gdyby był jakiś inny lek na rumień to za żadną cenę bym nie zamieniła go. Polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Z czystym sumieniem polecam mirvaso! Jestem jego działaniem zachwycona. Już po 30 minutach od zastosowania nie było śladu po czerwonej twarzy!

----------


## wodnik

Witam. odkupie po tańszej cenie mirvaso, na próbę bo wiadomo na kazdego inaczej działają leki. Chętnych na pozbycie prosze o kontakt tel. 690504198

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam nowe nie otwarte opakowanie żelu Mirvaso 10g, kontakt 
pawel8688@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam skonsultować się z lekarzem i wypytać o mirvaso. Mi pomógł i dzięki niemu zapomniałam o moim problemie z rumieńcem. Po 30 minutach nie było po czerwonej twarzy ani śladu a efekt utrzymuje się do 12 godzin od zastosowania.!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Również Polecam mirvaso! Jestem jego działaniem zachwycona. Już po 30 minutach od zastosowania nie było śladu po czerwonej twarzy!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ten lek mirvaso na rumieńca również mi pomógł. Na początku gdy zaczęłam stosować moja buzia po nałożeniu trochę się zaczerwieniała ale przechodziło i doskonale działało od kilku do kilkunastu miesięcy .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Z całego serca polecam mirvaso na problem z rumieńcem! Dzięki niemu możesz wrócić choć na jeden dzień do czyściutkiej twarzy bez czerwonych wypieków.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mirvaso to był mój ostatni ratunek w walce z tym okropnym rumieńcem ale udało się zadziałał doskonale od tamtej pozy zawsze mi towarzyszy  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam.
Chętnie odkupię na próbę żel Mirvaso.
Kontakt maciek.hanys@wp.pl
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Z mirvaso rumieniec to już nie problem! Na początku troszkę mnie przeraziła cena która wynosi 180 zł ale okazał się bardzo wydajny i starcza na długo  :Smile:  
Po 40 minutach od nałożenia na mojej twarzy nie ma śladu po rumieńcu aż do 14 godzin. Polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Z mirvaso rumieniec to już nie problem! Na początku troszkę mnie przeraziła cena która wynosi 180 zł ale okazał się bardzo wydajny i starcza na długo  
> Po 40 minutach od nałożenia na mojej twarzy nie ma śladu po rumieńcu aż do 14 godzin. Polecam


hej,naprawde ci pomógł? tyle czytam o nawrocie z podwojona siłą  :Frown:  nie masz na odsprzedanie na próbę?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

chetnie odkupię Mirvaso 570839026

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mirvaso został mi przepisany przez lekarza pół roku temu od tamtej pory wcale się nie rozstajemy  :Smile:  Jest naprawdę rewelacyjny. POLECAM SERDECZNIE

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mirvaso świetnie radzi sobie z rumieńcem! Mi pomaga już 2 miesiące i jeszcze ani razu się nie zawiodłam !  :Smile:  serdecznie polecam  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mirvaso jest zemną kilka dobrych miesięcy i muszę przyznać że bardzo zaprzyjaźnił się z moją zaczerwienioną twarzą. Gdziekolwiek nie wychodzę z domu on zawsze jest przy mnie. Działa doskonale i sprawdza się w 100 procentach.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zgadzam się co do skuteczności mirvaso oczywiście to nie jest tak, że każdemu służy ale polecam aby spróbować! i cieszyć się twarzą bez wypieków.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Opinie są różne lecz mi pomógł od zastosowania aż do 12 godzin efekt czystej bez żadnych wypieków buzi się utrzymuje. Szkoda, że nie na zawsze ale te godziny i tak bardzo pocieszają.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mirvaso jest z tego co się orientuje jedynym lekiem na rumień twarzy i odkąd zaczęłam go stosować efekty są zdumiewające. Polecam wszystkim z tego typu problemami.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam kupie zel Mirvaso 10g lub 30g może komuś nie służy a mi bardzo pomaga grzespmi@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kupie krem mirvaso ,prosze o kontakt shot34@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kupię żel mirvaso kontakt asia1002@onet.eu

----------


## garaj1991

Kupie zel Mirvaso 
Kontakt: oklapek1@gmail.com

----------


## garaj1991

Kupie zel Mirvaso 
Kontakt: oklapek1@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie Mirvaso 570839026

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie zel mirvaso 667638061

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię żel Mirvaso dorotaw034@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam odstąpię prawie całą tubkę żelu Mirvaso.Cena z wysyłką 70zł.Kontakt 
bredfan3@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Odsprzedam żel Mirvaso 10g nie używany. Data do 07.2018. 100zł
vxho@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam odkupie żel mirvaso paweeeeell@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kontakt. oklapek1@gmail.com

----------

